# Anyone looking for Qauntum Motor???



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm planning to do a vr6 swap when I get back from basic training and my MOS school probably in spring of next year. I'm just trying to see if there would be any interest in the 2.1 liter 5cyl engine and transmission. It would also probably have all engine components, including axles and brakes and such. It's still a way in the future but I wanna figure out what im gonna do with, because otherwise it would go to the scrap yard, and I really don't want to do that.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Played. Hahaha  

my motor is probably going to the scrap yard. doubt anyone wants a 1.7l


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

hopefully someone will want/need it before then, I might just have some fun with it and beat this piss out of it before I swap. BTW your deuce coupe is coming along SAWEET! That motor looks like it belongs in there, nice job. Ive been following the build and definitely will be referencing your build when I do mine.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha thanks man. What kind of quantum do you have? Wagon?


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

84 Quantum wagon, I have a definite wagon fetish haha. Non syncro so tht will make the swap a little easier on me. Anyway heres my thread if you wanna check it out...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5165668-84-Quantum-project


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm curious on how your planning on wiring the car up. what im thinking is its either going to be a pain in the ass or relatively simple.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Well my Motor is OBD2 but im using an OBD1 harness and ECU to make my life a little easier.


----------

